
Noise-cancelling headphones don't cancel noise - ariehkovler
https://www.zdnet.com/article/i-bought-some-beats-noise-canceling-headphones-they-dont-cancel-noise/
======
szggzs27
The author seems like a grade A idiot. If his priority is noise cancellation,
go for Bose QC series or Sony WH series which are known for great active noise
cancellation.

>Yet I chose the Beats because they looked comfortable. And, you know, NBA
players wear them, right?

Drop near $300 on a product because NBA players wear it, then write an article
complaining it is not what he expected.

